

Delta Airlines Tires of Oil Speculators, Looks to Buy Their Own Refinery - joezydeco
http://finance.fortune.cnn.com/2012/04/12/delta-oil-refinery/

======
daniel-cussen
I wonder who'll get it in their next bankruptcy.

